# Anyone else Geocaching?



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I was just curious if there are a lot of MH users that also geocache. I think that I'm definetly going to get more involved in now that we have our motorhome....really looking forward to it.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Never done it, but must say I quite fancy it too!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Saw a thread on here a few weeks ago and decided to give it a try this year. Have joined the website, but overtaken by other events so far.
Gerry


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I haven't really had a chance to do it for a couple years but for awhile there I did quite a bit. I think travelling to new places all the time it will be the perfect compliment. Most of the caches are in scenic or historic places that are off the beaten path. Great way to discover new things that I'd probably would have never known existed.

Of course there's the thrill of actually finding the thing that makes it all worth while of course!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spykal is a keen geocacher.

He will respond I'm sure when he notices this thread.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It's been a topic that crops up from time to time. Most references are now lost, as they disappear from Off Topic, but here are a few:
MHF Geocaching

The limiting aspect for me has always been the discipline needed to download cache information in advance of a trip. This is getting less of a problem with cheap mobile internet access, and with technologies like the iPhone apps it is getting really integrated and convenient:
http://www.geocaching.com/iphone/

Pity I still don't like the iPhone's lack of a proper keyboard and multitasking. But Google and HTC will provide a decent alternative soon that overcomes the shortfalls of the iPhone.

Dave


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

What would you do without google :idea: 

Never heard of it before,it looks like great fun for the kids 8)


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Been caching now for about five years, you do get to see some very interesting places , I recommend it to all


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Asabrush that is so true...it's great for the kids...that's why I like it...I'm a big kid at heart!! And although I don't normally take kids with me, there are usually 'swaps' in the cache designed just for the kids...they'd love it.

I'm not a keen walker without a purpose...so this gives me that purpose. I did some geocaching when I went back to Canada...and some of the caches were so clever. One was a plastic squirrel hanging in a tree almost in the open of a huge park. The log was hidden in it's nether regions...great fun. 

The best thing was that my Dad, who we have desperately been trying to get 'moving' came with us. He only ever walks from the car to the house. He won't even walk around the block but before he knew it he had walked 2 miles and he loved it!


Dave you're right downloading the info is the most difficult to do in advance when you're not sure where you're going....I think my Ipod touch will come in very handy....might even download the satnav app on it and leave my handheld garmin at home.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Yep it's good fun, only downside with Iphone is that you have to have network coverage mine was next to useless in Wales New year.


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Been caching since 2005. I don't find any problem with planning. I use a program called GSAK to record caches. This allows me to download lists of caches for various areas and I combine these into one database which I download to my handheld GPSr and Sat Nav. That way I can cover everywhere I'm likely to visit on the current trip. Quite often I will plan the MH trip around 'cache rich' scenic areas.

I haven't got one, but I've seen the Blackberry with the geocaching app being used and it's a great bit of kit. Wherever you are it will show you the nearest caches and give you all the details as long as you can get a signal.

It's good fun but sometimes the MH gets into some tight spots or you come up against height barriers at parking places  

It's great for finding wild camping places though :wink:

Edited to add: For those who know what I'm talking about, my MH is registerd as a TB and can be 'discovered' wherever seen.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Given your motorhome, I wonder what was the tail and what was the dog! 

(As in [email protected]@er the layout, I love the name!) 

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I didnt know what you were talking about  and so I googled (as you do) and I love learning about things.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geocaching
It does look like a great hobby :wink:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Gives walking the dog a whole new meaning but must confess to not doing much "seeking" lately let alone "caching"

peedee


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

parkmoy said:


> Edited to add: For those who know what I'm talking about, my MH is registerd as a TB and can be 'discovered' wherever seen.


Great....so when I find you...I can take it for a bit till I leave it at the next cache....what a challenge!!


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

locovan said:


> I didnt know what you were talking about  and so I googled (as you do) and I love learning about things.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geocaching
> It does look like a great hobby :wink:


Locovan I think you'd love it. It's rather addicting though and can be very challenging but that's what makes it so much more enjoyable! If we get the opportunity to meet up at a rally I'll take you to a cache just once and I'd bet you'd be hooked then!


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

> Given your motorhome, I wonder what was the tail and what was the dog! Smile
> 
> (As in [email protected]@er the layout, I love the name!) Smile


The caching came first, the MH name was just a happy coincidence


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

> Great....so when I find you...I can take it for a bit till I leave it at the next cache....what a challenge!!


Now, now DawnWynne, I did say 'discover', not 'grab' :lol:


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

parkmoy said:


> > Great....so when I find you...I can take it for a bit till I leave it at the next cache....what a challenge!!
> 
> 
> Now, now DawnWynne, I did say 'discover', not 'grab' :lol:


Ah now that doesn't sound nearly as much fun....was thinking of taking it to some foreign climes! :wink:


----------



## Stopwatch (May 16, 2010)

Hi Guy`s sorry there is always one and its me.
Please, what is Geocaching??

Stoppwatch


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

See http://www.geocaching.com/

peedee


----------

